# PCGH-Leserwahl 2019: Die Gewinner - Ryzen 9 3950X, Ryzen 5 3600, Anno 1800 und viele mehr



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Leserwahl 2019: Die Gewinner - Ryzen 9 3950X, Ryzen 5 3600, Anno 1800 und viele mehr*

						Auswertung der Leserwahl 2019: Im Dezember starteten wir die alljährliche Umfrage zu den Produkten und Herstellern des Jahres. Jeder Leser der PC Games Hardware konnte für seine Favoriten stimmen. Dürfen wir vorstellen: Das sind die glücklichen Gewinner! 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Leserwahl 2019: Die Gewinner - Ryzen 9 3950X, Ryzen 5 3600, Anno 1800 und viele mehr*


----------



## Wake (10. Januar 2020)

Für mich eher überraschende Ergebnisse:

Noctua bei Luftkühler und Lüfter nur auf Platz 3.
Creative bei Soundkarten auf 1? Wenn man die Treibergeschichten so liest, muss es wohl immer noch am Zug der Marke liegen. Habe meine auch schon länger entsorgt.
LG hätte ich weiters in der Monitorkategorie vermutet, gab aber wohl noch nicht genug Aufschwung von einigen doch sehr positiv aufgenommenen UltraGear-Modellen.
Lian Li evtl. noch bei Gehäusen, haben wohl außerhalb der O11-Varianten doch zu starke Konkurrenz in weniger unkonventionellen Formfaktoren.
Kein Aqua Computer bei CPU-Wasserkühler, sollen ja sehr gute haben aber sind wohl mehr für die GPU-Blöcke bekannt.
CoD und Anno bei Technik und Gameplay ganz vorne mit dabei, hätte ich auch nicht erwartet. Kein Control oder Sekiro in Sicht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Januar 2020)

Bei Soundkarten gibt es einfach kaum noch Konkurrenz und da die meisten Anwender selbst keine besitzen, sind Praxiserfahrungen bei den Abstimmenden selten. Die Kühlungsergebnisse wundern mich aber auch. Das Be Quiet hier eine starke Fanbase hat und EKLs Brocken 2, 3 und Eco weit verbreitet sind, ist ebenso bekannt wie die Abneigung gegen Noctuas Farbwahl. Aber keine Spur von Arctic? Corsair bei den durchaus brauchbaren, aber eigentlich [in der Community] nicht so weit verbreiteten Kompaktwasserkühlungen, sondern auch bei Lüftern und sogar bei modularen Wasserkühlern auf Spitzenplätzen?


----------



## -Flinx- (10. Januar 2020)

Lautsprecher Platz 1 Logitech???


----------



## RNG_AGESA (10. Januar 2020)

die umfrage ist doch ganz stimmig! 
leute bauen ganz gerne übercases mit überhardware für ihren 1080p 24" moni, halten sitzkissen für ergonomie und geben für lautsprecher nicht mehr aus als für einen RGB-lüfter.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Januar 2020)

-Flinx- schrieb:


> Lautsprecher Platz 1 Logitech???



Von den 10 meistgesuchten Boxen laut PCGH-Preisvergleich kommen 9 von Logitech.


----------



## -Flinx- (10. Januar 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Von den 10 meistgesuchten Boxen laut PCGH-Preisvergleich kommen 9 von Logitech.



Naja.....wenn man Quäääk-Quäääk für guten Klang hält...........


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Januar 2020)

Ich bevorzuge auch ein solides Cambridge-Soundworks- oder Teufel-Motiv-Set. Aber im Gegensatz zu der Logitech-Oberklasse sind diese komplett vom Markt verschwunden. Besonders übel wird es bei Mehrkanal-PC-Lautsprechern. Sourround-Bereich oberhalb der 20-Euro-pro-Box-Klasse hat man aktuell die Wahl zwischen Logitech und Genius:
PC-Lautsprecher mit Kanäle: 5.1, Gesamtleistung (RMS): ab 100W Preisvergleich PC Games Hardware (PCGH) Deutschland: Preisvergleich
Ich weiß nicht, welche Qualität Genius abliefert, weil ich mir rechtzeitig ein S700 gesichert habe. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass es vielen anderen ähnlich geht und sie im Zweifel Logitech anklicken.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (10. Januar 2020)

Logitech Lautsprecher sind ja schon echt peinlich. Apropos peinlich;  "Gamingstühle" DX Racer,  Noblechairs, Sharkoon  * double facepalm*

Dieses Bild vom leuchtenden Case mit 2080Ti, dem 1080p 60hz Moni und natürlich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geht mir einfach nicht aus dem Kopf


----------



## Zeph4r (10. Januar 2020)

Nein ich sehe das nicht ganz so, hab hier zwar kein 5.1 System aber ein kleines 2.1 Soundsystem von Bose. Was wirklich einen guten Klang erzeugt!


----------



## BojackHorseman (10. Januar 2020)

Passt soweit, da ich die meisten Ränge auch so sehe - mit Ausnahme der Lautsprecher, Tastaturen und Komplett-Systeme. Auch wird mit den Jahren ziemlich sicher der 3700X als Produkt des Jahres gewertet werden und nicht der 3600. Wieso? Die ersten Jahre war der 2500K immer ganz vorn, später der 2600K. Einen 2500K kann man heute nicht effektiv nutzen, einen 2600K schon. Die 60 Euro damals sind inflationsbereinigt 100 Euro heute. Aber PCGH wurde bereits bei der Abstimmung darauf angesprochen, dass eine Unterscheidung vielleicht keinen Sinn macht. Was man auch daran sieht, dass ein verkaufstechnischer Rohrkrepierer wie die 2080S auf Rang 2 bei den Top-Produkten steht.

Was die Lautsprecher angeht, lebt Logitech einfach von der Vergangenheit und den Z-Systemen, die sehr viele ältere User hier irgendwann mal gekauft haben.

Was Preis-Leistung angeht, sind sowohl Edifier und Teufel da ein ganzes Stück weit besser. Bose überzeugt mich eher als Bluetooth-Speaker für draußen. Die haben einen ausgezeichneten Klang ohne Rückschallflächen.


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2020)

Bei ein paar Themen bin ich ja auch ein Noob oder habe schlicht eine andere Meinung. Aber was könnte jemanden dazu verleiten Corsair bei den Kompaktwaküs auf Platz 1 zu wählen und weit und breit nichts von Arctic zu sehen?


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (11. Januar 2020)

Ich muss auch immer wieder staunen, was bei solchen Leserwahlen rauskommt.

Entweder wird nach Gefühl und Hören-Sagen abgestimmt, ohne die Produkte mal in der Hand gehabt zu haben (Glückwunsch an die jeweiligen Marketingabteilungen) oder es zählt bei einigen Komponenten und der Perepherie eben nicht der Prestigefaktor wie bei GPU und CPU und dort wird auf Teufel komm raus gespart und geknausert (hier sollte das Marketing mal besser arbeiten). 

Logitech Lautsprecher mögen ok sein, aber gute Lautsprecher kosten etwas und halten extrem lange vor. Wer da spart, quält sich doch über Jahre mit dem Zeug. 
Aber dafür wird lieber das Geld in eine CPU gesteckt, die nochmal 5% Mehrleistung bei 20% Mehrkosten generiert, oder wie?  Gibt immerhin mehr Prestige bei den Freunden und Communitiy. 

CPU Top Produkt 3950X muss ich nicht verstehen, oder? Klar, es wurde viel darüber geredet, aber in wirklichen Mengen kam diese CPU in 2019 nicht auf den Markt, oder irre ich?

Es zeigt wieder einmal, dass auch der Kauf von Hardware starken Emontionen unterliegt und nicht immer eine wirklich nüchterne oder sachliche Entscheidung darstellt.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (11. Januar 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Bei ein paar Themen bin ich ja auch ein Noob oder habe schlicht eine andere Meinung. Aber was könnte jemanden dazu verleiten Corsair bei den Kompaktwaküs auf Platz 1 zu wählen und weit und breit nichts von Arctic zu sehen?



Evtl war Corsair sehr gut im Marketing und  hatte den trend vor 2-3 Jahren schon erkannt und früh die Hxx Auf den markt geworfen. Das bleibt in den köpfen, auch wenn es nur die Leserwahl 2019 war. Ich favorisiere auch Corsair, aber  die Leser haben abgestimmt. Evtl wurde das Bling Bling RGB als enorm großer Vorteil gesehen. Gibt immerhin +100% Prestige (und  leichtgeglaubte 10FPS) bei den Kumpels und Freunden. [Ironie aus]


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2020)

Was ich aus der Umfrage lerne ist dass Logitech, Asus und Corsair ein verdammt starkes Marken Image haben.


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Januar 2020)

Tja ich habe erlich gesagt nur bei Sachen gekreutzt die ich auch real beurteilen kann.
Natürlich sind dann meine Harman/Kardon HKTS 11+ kleinen Verstärker, als kleine Schreibtisch LS, nicht in der Auswahl geschweige denn in den Ranks. Weil das kauft natürlich kein Schweine einfache Kompakte Sachen ohne Mehrwert keine Fantasie keine idee. Nur ein Blinder kauf nach Bezeichnung. Aber am realististen, klicken und kaufen sie danach was man mal gehört hat was gut sein soll. 

Warum sollten sonst z.B. Stühle wie die DX Racer es weiter schaffen als auf den Müll. So ein Qualitativ Minderwertigen Bürostuhl hab ich selten erlebt Bei 177cm und Sportliche 80kg Lebend Gewicht. Ich weiß nicht vielleicht haben die jetzigen beführworte zuvor nur auf Plastik Gartenstühlen gesessen und wissen nicht was ein Richtiger Stuhl ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Januar 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was ich aus der Umfrage lerne ist dass Logitech, Asus und Corsair ein verdammt starkes Marken Image haben.



Die Liste könnte man noch um Be Quiet erweitern.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2020)

Stimmt, die haben auch ein paar unerwartete erste Plätze belegt.


----------



## DVdouglas (27. Februar 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach sind Logitech-Lautsprecher wirklich peinlich. aber sie liefern, was für das Spiel notwendig ist


----------



## Gurdi (29. Februar 2020)

Asus als bester GPU Hersteller ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel.


----------

